
Yogurt pods are just powdered milk and bacteria without a container - lisper
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/9/26/16366100/yomee-yogurt-pod-kickstarter-gadget
======
lisper
These people clearly learned nothing from the Juicero debacle.

